# Suspension for drag



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

I talked to Andy at Kollar Racing and he gave me a couple options for suspension. I can't decide whether to go with coilovers or just regular springs and shocks. What will work the best? I daily drive the car when its cold outside but during the summer I ride my bike so im not too concerned about ride comfort but i dont want it to be to stiff. Car makes around 400whp now but will soon be around 450whp max. Its also an m6. Thanks


----------

